# whirlpool GS6SHEXNS00 ice maker not working



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

$600.00 wow, that outrageous. Since some hack tried to rake you over the coals, I'll see if I can help you. the first thing you must do is open the freezer door and look at the optic lights on the right side of the freezer and tell me how many times it is blinking


----------

